
Show HN: C# FTP Server with Optional Google Drive Support - FubarCoder
https://github.com/FubarDevelopment/FtpServer
======
FubarCoder
This is the core functionality of a product I made for a customer. He has two
legacy applications that only support backup using FTP servers, but he wanted
to store those backups on Google Drive.

The challenging part was the upload to Google Drive while still looking like a
normal standard compliant FTP server and running as Windows Service.

The core FTP server library is written as PCL. The underlying Google Drive
library uses RestSharp.Portable which is also available as PCL and should
allow the use in .NET Core, Windows Store, and Xamarin projects.

